# Como puedo fabricar un centrifugador para vaciar cartuchos de tinta



## netmaniaco (Jun 23, 2009)

Estoy tratando de construir un centrifugador para vaciar cartuchos de tinta similar a lo que hacen las centrifugadoras de las lavadoras que incrementan gradualmente, pero en menor tamaño, me han dicho que con un motor monofásico   con control de velocidad electrónico tacométrico para incrementar la velocidad se puede lograr, agradezco cualquier ayuda y aporte para poder lograr el proyecto.


----------



## sony (Jun 24, 2009)

en verdad es muy interesante el tema ojala y alguen aporte algo.
saluods


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 24, 2009)

Por lo que vi, es solo una centrifugador comun del hogar ( Koinor
 jaja)

Pero tiene adaptado un sistema tipo prensa para sujetar los cartuchos contra la pared de la centrifugadora. 

http://www.ecolider.com/manMaq/manual centrifugadora.pdf


Saludos


----------



## sony (Jun 24, 2009)

asi es cara palida gracias 
bueno yo tambien encotre esto aver si sirve.

saludos


----------



## netmaniaco (Jun 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el apoyo estoy buscando un motor de 3600 rpm para hacer la adaptacion a centrifugadora


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 27, 2009)

usa un motor del tipo universal o uno de licuadora o uno de maquina de coser con pedal, de ese modo varias la velocidad al gusto y vas de menos a mas velocidad.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## sony (Jun 28, 2009)

ay nos cuentas como te fue.
saludos


----------

